# Other > Off Topic >  I just bought a CraftBot...

## Mechlai

Hello. I am new to the forums. after finally saving up some money I was able to buy a CraftBot from indiegogo. They say they don't ship this order until September, so until then... EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ~little girl shriek noises~

Hoping they come through and it's a good printer. Looking forward to sharing my models with you guys in the future.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimc

seems like a nice machine and slicer setup. time will tell though. i know a few who are interested in the printer and have called the company many times. they always answer and i have been told they are very helpful. this is a good sign for a new startup company.

----------


## nicksc

I bought a Craftbot also. I feel good about it. The speed of the printer is just 50mm/s slow but its only $496.00 good deal. Let's hope all goes well and it ships on time.

----------


## crowbar

Is there any reason you decided to pre order and prepay for this printer when you can buy a unit that is readily available on amazon? I'm currently shopping around for a 2nd printer to give to my nephew.

----------


## nicksc

I don't think there is anything like the craftbot at the price on Amazon. If there is let me know. The craftbot competes with the $2,000 range 3d printers.

----------


## nicksc

When I tried to install craftware, my anivirise would not let me install it.

----------


## jimc

The craftbot is a corexy with a 32bit arm control board, its own firmware and slicer. I dont see anything remotely competing with that and certainly nowhere near that price range. There are some corexy machines that recently came to market in the $3000 range but they are still using arduino based controllers and reprap firmware.

----------


## KDog

Hi All, as a kickstarter user I just want to point out that all of this is mute until an actual printer is released.  This price point has been shown on kickstarter and elsewhere to be a bit low for printers with custom made parts and electronics.  Not to rain on the parade but be careful.  They are not competing with more expensive printers, they are competing with themselves right now as they have no commercial product yet.  The Makibox was about the same price for an assembled printer and, even with a crew that was working very hard and up until the very last moment, just had the big fail.  If this is a corexy machine (a bit hard to tell) there is nothing to that technology that should make it any more expensive than normal.  You are talking a few more bearings and longer belts.

That said, I like how the build platform comes off.  Very slick!

----------


## bshadown

Another Craftbot user in here, for all i have seen this is the best (adverticed) campaing on kick starter/ indiegogo so far, that been said the "standart" on 3d printing until this day are either printers kit around $1000 dollars the least or 2500-3000 bucks for the equivalent of apple for 3d printing today. Meabe, just meabe, 3d printing prices in 2 or 3 years wil drop to the 600 dollars or less, because thats the same what happend to the photographic inkjet printers 5 years ago, no one use to believe they will be better than minilabs for photos, and now everyone can print from their homes profesional looking photos, of course if you have experience on the field you can create not only profecional work, you will create stunning images/objects on your own. cheers

----------


## Feign

> Not to rain on the parade but be careful.


This right here...  Don't say you've 'bought' or 'used' anything on KS or IGG until you have the thing in your hands.  Until that point you have only bought a promise.  Saying you've bought or used a product before it has actually been released (before even the campaign has ended) is a bit misleading to those who might not know how crowdfunding works.

Now if you actually _have_ been to their facility and used their unreleased product, then you can disregard this caution.

I can't blame you guys for being excited though.  I was pretty darn excited when I was able to pledge for a Peachy (after I had _just barely missed_ their campaign, it was very nice of them) but I'm holding off any _real_ excitement won't happen until I actually have the thing physically in my hands.  (I'm guessing it'll be somewhere between November and January when they ship them all...  but that's just my gut instinct.)

----------


## bshadown

You aré right feign, we cant tell how good the printer is at this moment, but if this is the same as the Makibox, they might deliver a great product, but until then we have nothing moré than waiting, cheers.

----------

